# Dodo Juice Summer Sale - Up to 50% Off



## Clean and Shiny

Hey Guys,

I wanted to give you all a heads up here first on DW before we post on Social Media!

We have started adding products to our Dodo Juice Summer Sale so for example:

Dodo Juice Supernatural Quartz Trim Sealant: Was £35.95 NOW £17.95

Dodo Juice Lime Prime Plus 500ml: Was £23.95 NOW £16.95

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Nano 30ml Was £19.95 NOW £9.95

There are many other items in the Dodo Juice range being added and you can fird them all here:

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/sale-items

What I will say is that some we only have a few left so when they are gone they are gone for good...


----------



## cargainz

Interdasting and cheers for the heads up.


----------

